# bolt action pistols



## john erwin (Jan 21, 2010)

Any one have any exp. with hs percision or some of the xp 100 or any others.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 21, 2010)

I have an XP-100 that I use for silhouette shooting.

For a hunting gun, unless you are doing long-range work, you would be better off with a revolver or a single-shot.  The bolt-action adds 2-3 inches to the overall length of the gun, so with a 15" barrel it can get pretty bulky to carry around.

That being said, they (the XPs and HS guns) are known for thier accuracy and mine is no exception.  Mine is a sub-MOA gun at 100 yards using open sights (custom target sights).  It was built by Jack Dever and is a 7X47 (.222 Rem Mag necked up to 7mm).


----------



## GPKIII (Jan 21, 2010)

What would you like to know? 
I have a couple Anschutz rimfires(17 HMR, 22 LR), and several XP-100s(221, 221, 22BR, 6BR, 7-08) used for varmint, silhouette, and larger game. Two of the XPs reside in modified HS stocks.
Feel free to PM.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I've got a Rem XP100R in .260 with a Leupold 2.5-8 scope.  It is a tack driver - well beyond my ability to use it.  

I'm currently looking for a Savage Striker in .22LR to use to practice with.


----------



## ericb911 (Jan 23, 2010)

I used to have an XP-100 in 221 Fireball and it was insanely accurate.  I still kick myself for ever letting it go.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, i ain't got a bolt action pistol but i do have a Lone Eagle in 308 that i got resighted in recently at 150 yards.  I can get 3 inch groups at that distance.


----------



## barnabus (Jan 24, 2010)

XPs are by far the ultimate longe range handgun as far as accuracy is concerned. The XP100 is built on a model 600 action and the XP100R is on the model 7 action.I used to hunt with Contenders and revolvers for some 20 years and then caught the XP bug.I now own about 6 and Im always building more.

.308 Winchester








7mm Bench Rest






.223 Remington (Varmits)






Dead Yote 154 yards .260 Remington





Doe taken this year at 126 yrds .260 REMINGTON






Buck taken at 60 yards in the hardwoods







6PPC custom for 300 yard benchrest matches






Next Project build in process 6x47 (based on .222 Rem.Mag case necked up to 6mm for target shooting


----------



## FastXD (Jan 25, 2010)

Where do you get the stocks and barrels from?


----------



## john erwin (Jan 25, 2010)

Where do you get the actions and stocks from and how much are they


----------



## barnabus (Jan 26, 2010)

Gunbroker is a good place to find xp's. Several places make stocks such as H-S Precision or Kelblys actions.The best place to learn about speciality pistols is :http://specialtypistols.infopop.cc/eve/forums

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.aspx?Keywords=xp-100

Hope this helps


----------



## Richard P (Jan 28, 2010)

Specialy Pistols is definitely the place to get educated.  Many xp's have had the safety removed. That leaves the sear engagement as the only thing preventing it from firing.  Keep your cold fingers off the trigger and dont monkey with the sear setting too much.  And---NEVER EVER turn the bolt down on a loaded XP in the house.  Make yourself a dummy round to check chambering.  I should be preaching to the choir, but it needs restating once in a while. rp


----------



## barnabus (Jan 28, 2010)

It is somewhat true that you might find some XPs with the safety removed but hopefully folks got enough sence to notice that it gone from the action.The only folks who would remove the saftey is silleywet and bench rest competition shooters.There are ga'zillions out there that are hunter ready. Xp-100s (single shots)have a trigger linkage system and the xp100r (repeater with magazine) use a model 7 trigger which can be had for next to nothing.For hunting I prefer the XP100R (rear grip) compared to the XP100(center grip) For hunting purposes, If I was to buy a XP100 it would be a 7mmBR..If a XP100r it would be a .260 Remington.Go ahead and get one you want be disapointed and they are worth more used than when they were new!


----------



## johnk59 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are a couple of my XP's.

17 Rem. w/20" barrel - 8-32x42 Japanese Tasco Rifle Scope





260 Rem. w/18" McGowen  barrel 6-24x50 Osprey Rifle Scope


----------



## pacecars (Mar 23, 2010)

I used a Savage Striker 7mm-08 with the on/off muzzle brake. it works well for stand hunting when the targets are stationary but they are large and heavy.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

johnk59 said:


> Here are a couple of my XP's.
> 
> 17 Rem. w/20" barrel - 8-32x42 Japanese Tasco Rifle Scope
> 
> ...



Hey....

Where have I seen that rest before?


----------



## johnk59 (Mar 24, 2010)

I copied one that someone made over on the specialty pistols forum. I thought it was a good idea and it works great. I went to a fab shop and got a piece of aluminum that they had (a freebie). With my bipod and rear vertical adjustment knob it is like it is in a vice.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

johnk59 said:


> I copied one that someone made over on the specialty pistols forum. I thought it was a good idea and it works great. I went to a fab shop and got a piece of aluminum that they had (a freebie). With my bipod and rear vertical adjustment knob it is like it is in a vice.



Oh, I know.  I was just poking at you.  BTW, my screen-name over there is the same as it is here.


----------



## johnk59 (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine is just johnk on SPF.


----------



## Darrell H (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got a 15" .223 HS 2000 pistol and a 16.25" custom XP100 chambered in .308 Win.  They both shoot great!!  Currently I'm having another XP built in .376 Steyr for the big stuff.  Here is a photo of my .308:




and my .223:


----------



## JWarren (Mar 28, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Mine is a sub-MOA gun at 100 yards using open sights (custom target sights).



Is this the group size with the gun fired while mounted in a rest for however many shots aimed at no particular place on the target and the group is measured after completing the number of shots or is this group of shots aimed at a particular spot on the target?

Not meaning to sound sarcastic and not trying to hijack this thread, but please help me understand how or by whom can this type of accuracy be realized from this gun and what kind of sight will accomplish this. How does one go about aiming an open sight at an area of 1.047" or less ( the equivalent of sub MOA) at 100 yards sufficiently to put them in there, even if the gun will?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 28, 2010)

The sights are a Bomar/Bond setup with a hooded front and rear sight.

The gun is benched and mounted in an XP Fuzz rest (http://specialtypistols.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9156077864/m/699102015)

My XP has a trigger that is set to 3 oz as well.

As far as aiming, I know exactly what setting to put my sight at 100 yards so as to hit to point of aim.  I also use a Merit aperture on my glasses so that I can see the rear and front sights as well as the target.  I put a 2" orange dot on a piece of cardboard as my aiming point and I fire three rounds about 1 minute apart.

Will I get MOA or sub MOA every single time?  No.  But I have done it more than 50% of the time when benching this gun for accuracy, which in my estimation makes this a sub-MOA bolt action handgun and when it doesn't happen that is on me (the shooter), not the gun.

Anytime you would like to come to the range with me, you are quite welcome.

Now shooting silhouettes is quite another story!


----------



## Richard P (Mar 29, 2010)

Accuracy with these guns is the result of several factors. Many of these guns have match grade barrels with the actions trued. Loads are developed over time. They have good optics in good mounts and very nice triggers. Practicing bench technique and keeping detailed notes help a lot.  Most people wont dedicate the time and effort to develop the skill.  Richard


----------



## trahanml (May 9, 2010)

Richard P. I would add that if anyone was to shoot a custom xp 100 once, they would never question it's accuracy. I have had one chambered in 7mm br for twenty five years. It will shoot into the size of a quarter at a hundred yds. It has always been accurate but i load my own and over the years have  built up the most accurate rounds by trial and error. I hunt mostly with it and have shot deer out to 200 yards, shooting 120 grain bullet at 2450 fps toped with a 2.5x8 leupold pistol scope. I wouldn't attempt this with any other pistol but the XP 100 instills confidence in the shooter, because it is that accurate. The day I bought it, i saw the previous owner shooting beer cans with it at 80 yards with an open site. I remember thinking, man if I was to put a scope on something that accurate with sites, I would have accuracy beyond imagination - and I do.


----------



## JWarren (May 10, 2010)

Just for the record, I was not questioning the capability of the XP100 as I have 3, .221.....223....and 7BR (that has an absolutely horrible trigger and is still very accurate), so I know how accurate the factory guns are not to mention the custom versions of these guns. I just wanted to know how they could be shot with that accuracy with open sights.

BTW, thanks Mike for the range invite....I would like to do that sometime. Now, where did I put that time...it was around here somewhere.


----------



## Win1917 (May 11, 2010)

Enough already. I wrecked my keyboard drooling all over it 

I don't own an XP yet but I can't wait to get one. It's second on my WTB list.


----------

